# searchrd RR bridge/creek...........explored old building



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

we searched under an old rr bridge today,and also walked the creek................after that we decided to go and have a look around insise the old PET MILK CO. building..............the first section is the creek,and the second section the old building......................its gonna take a while to post al these pics (55 of them) so check back in a little while[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

the bridge


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

coke bottle


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

the creek


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

it seems like i read on here that they would bury the old insulators under the poles,should i dig?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

piece of pottery,what do you think the date on this would have been??i think it would have been very pretty if whole


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

bottom of nugrape,i want one of these bottles


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

the bumps double circled,and thats the color of the glass,not dirt[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

_i hate humidity!!![8|][8|][:'(][]_


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

caught a frog.........it peed on me[:'(].......hope i dont get warts[][:'(][][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

this is gonna hurt[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

is it whole???!?i can see some acl but cant tell what it is[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> [/quote] i wonder why im not surprised[8|][8|]its a sprite,i kinda like it
> ...


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

_cant i catch a break?!?!?..................jeeez![8|][8|]_


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

hmmmm,wonder what this is?


----------



## madman (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> _i hate humidity!!![8|][8|][:'(][]_


CLASSIC!


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

any ideas?at first i thought light bulb,but the glass seems kinda thick to be a lightbulb(maybe they used thicker glass a few decades ago?)


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## madman (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> the creek


MAN U GOT GUTS  BUGS SNAKES NOPE! GREAT PIX! THANKS


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank ya very much,................surprisingly,weve been there twice and have yet to see a snake..................._theres plenty of bugs though[8|][][]_


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[image
 [/quote] [/quote] the light bulb thingy


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

creek


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

the creeks about fizled out(some of these pics are of 2 differnt creeks,the big one and a short smaller one,this is the smaller one)


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

heres the finds cleaned up


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like fun.
 I've got a nightmare spot(by my old middle school) that I'm going to tomorrow. They gutted the football field, dug down about 15 feet, and leveled it off.
 I'm  hoping for some glass, but I'll take the fern fossils too....[]
 Have fun! I always enjoy walkin down creeks.[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

anyone know what this is?seems like ive seen somethink like it somewhere,but i cant remember where[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

back to the tracks


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

branch off the main tracks,id like to walk it,but as you can see,its badly grown up[&o][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> [/quote] any info on this whiskey shard??peejrey,your from Tennessee aintcha?know anything?[8|]
> ...


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

light bulb thingy


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Will research 4 U..[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

this has N.G.B.CO. on bottom,does this stand for nugrape bottling co?


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

NOW,TIME TO TAKE A LOOK AROUND THE OLD BUILDINGS[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran


 old feed mill


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

another


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

loading dock


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

did they walk across this thing??[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

Pet Milk CO. building


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

entrance to building,you can just walk right in


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

inside


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

think the wiring's still good.................hmmmmm[][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

brick with writing


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Is the letter before the & Meister Co a g?
 Or even looks like a g?


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

TheTitusville Iron Works CO. Titusville, PA..............any of you PA folks from near here?[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> Is the letter before the & Meister Co a g?
> Or even looks like a g?


 yes,looks like it couldve been a G []


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

old door


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Then I may have it....[][8D]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont know what this is,a square place missing out of the concrete,just dirt


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> Then I may have it....[][8D]


 could ya post a pic?[][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

needs roof repairs[8D]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

i think its been out of business for quite a while[sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peejrey (Sep 3, 2011)

Still lookin for that, but the name is Allenberg & Meister Co Memphis Tenn.
 Circa 1910-1915


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]didnt really expect to find a boat[].........._kinda interesting[sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

i like this sign,the beehive is for Kosciusko,known as ''THE BEEHIVE OF THE HILLS''im sure nobody would mind if we got it,but i dont know if we could get it out,what do you think would be the date on this?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)

found a key[]


----------



## carobran (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> Still lookin for that, but the name is Allenberg & Meister Co Memphis Tenn.
> Circa 1910-1915


 ok,...............im hoping all the rain we're supposed to get(6-10in[])will wash some stuff down and expose some stuff[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice tour.  Restore the boat.  []  I wonder if they had a dump there?  Don't know how old the building is, but the electrical doesn't look to be that old....the fuse box would tell you more on it's age.


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> branch off the main tracks,id like to walk it,but as you can see,its badly grown up[&o][]


                                                                                                                              This would help!!


----------



## splante (Sep 4, 2011)

cool place to explore,creek and building, Like the sign, if its not posted no tresspassing I would take it, building will most likely be demolsihed somtime in the future.


----------



## nksave40 (Sep 4, 2011)

could be part of an antique fishing reel.





> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> anyone know what this is?seems like ive seen somethink like it somewhere,but i cant remember where[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Nice tour.  Restore the boat.  []  I wonder if they had a dump there?  Don't know how old the building is, but the electrical doesn't look to be that old....the fuse box would tell you more on it's age.


 im fairly sure its at least 1920s,i like the boat,it would look nice restored[sm=lol.gif].......................we found a dump behind it,but it was pretty recent


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: splante
> 
> cool place to explore,creek and building, Like the sign, if its not posted no tresspassing I would take it, building will most likely be demolsihed somtime in the future.


 i might get it sometimes...............just dont know where id put it[&:] 'tis a little large to put on the wall[]i doubt theyll demolish the building though[8|]


----------



## carobran (Sep 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: nksave40
> 
> could be part of an antique fishing reel.
> 
> ...


 maybe thats where ive seen it before[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][8|]


----------



## kastoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Crap...that was a nice crock with that leaf......




> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> piece of pottery,what do you think the date on this would have been??i think it would have been very pretty if whole


----------



## kastoo (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like a conveyor belt.....feed from factory goes into silo through it.....don't walk on anything high in there..it's likely rusted through



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> did they walk across this thing??[8|][]


----------



## kastoo (Sep 4, 2011)

Great stuff there in those buildings and hate to be a poo poo head but going in there is trespassing and taking is stealing, somebody owns that....BUT you may be able to find out who and get permission.


----------



## madman (Sep 4, 2011)

GREAT PIX !


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 4, 2011)

That leaf would've had "Midwestern Stoneware Co." in it, I think. It isn't such a loss, those things aren't overly rare. It might've had other stenciling, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the adventure!!!


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics and story. Living in the northeast Ohio rustbelt, I've been through many similar buildings, some with  permission, some without. I'm sure whoever owns that probably does not care about the sign or anything else in there but probably would not be pleased to find people trespassing due to liability issues, so just keep a low profile.


----------



## carobran (Sep 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: kastoo
> 
> Crap...that was a nice crock with that leaf......


 [/quote] yep,wasnt too happy about that[&o],id have loved to have it[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: kastoo
> 
> It looks like a conveyor belt.....feed from factory goes into silo through it.....don't walk on anything high in there..it's likely rusted through


 [/quote] dont intend to,i hate heights[].................that wasnt the building we were in anyway......................as for the tresspassing thing,im pretty sure the city owns it,but if they dont,its my opinion that if the owners dont care enought about it than to let it sit in there and rot,they dont deserve to have a nice piece of history................and its not in the best of neighborhoods so people dont really care[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Sep 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> That leaf would've had "Midwestern Stoneware Co." in it, I think. It isn't such a loss, those things aren't overly rare. It might've had other stenciling, but I doubt it.


 thanx,even if it wasnt rare,i dont have any crocks,and i think that one would have looked very nice[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Sep 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> Great pics and story. Living in the northeast Ohio rustbelt, I've been through many similar buildings, some with permission, some without. I'm sure whoever owns that probably does not care about the sign or anything else in there but probably would not be pleased to find people trespassing due to liability issues, so just keep a low profile.


 we do,but we(as most people around here)arent the kind of idiots that sue at the drop of a hat[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 6, 2011)

Enjoyed the post.  Here's a 2 gallon Western stoneware jug I dug many years ago.  Buster


----------



## carobran (Sep 6, 2011)

so thats what it would have looked like?i pictured the leaf as being bigger than that[8|][]


----------



## ksteinberg (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, i just searched for Allenberg & Meister, since Allenberg was my great grandfather.   it's been 10yrs since you have posted.  Do you own any of these bottles?


----------

